# additional family information



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a sibling to whom I am not in talking terms with and also do not know the whereabouts.

Under the section: Brothers and Sisters, please advice how do I list the marital status and present address ?

Can I just put "unknown" ?

Also will the Visa office request to check or verify your siblings ?

thanks,
k


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kccc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a sibling to whom I am not in talking terms with and also do not know the whereabouts.
> 
> ...


Just insert name(s) and "not known" against anything of which you have no knowledge. It's unlikely the matter will be investigated.


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Just insert name(s) and "not known" against anything of which you have no knowledge. It's unlikely the matter will be investigated.


Thanks Auld Yin,

K


----------

